
Playing video games mental health, cognitive and social skills in young children - danielmorozoff
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs00127-016-1179-6
======
danielmorozoff
Title modded bc of char limit: "Is time spent playing video games associated
with mental health, cognitive and social skills in young children?"

Here is the paper for those who do not have academic access: [http://sci-
hub.cc/10.1007/s00127-016-1179-6](http://sci-hub.cc/10.1007/s00127-016-1179-6)

